# Ergonomic Computer Equp.



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

I'm looking for the best computer "furniture" on the market. However the problem with this is. There are NO websites or forums that I know of that tackle the problem of weeding through the plethora of ergonomic products out there. First I'll tell you what I'm searching for and why so you'll have a better understanding of my situation. Ok, first my wrists hurt really bad from the typing and mouse that I do usually about six to eight hours a day. So the super important things are 1. "mouse" 2. keyboard I'd like something that is extremely ergonomic and healthy for the job. Next are 3. computer chair 4. computer desk And any other suggestions. I also found this website that gives tips on what to look for when purchasing ergonomic computer products.

healthycomputing.com

Ok, I hope you all can help me. Thanks!!!

A worn down,

Tony


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Look here.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ergonomic+computer+products&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

Well that what I always do. I'm just trying to kinda sort through all of these products and find the true treasures.

Tony


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well I am not going to do all the searching for you. 
Don't know if there are better sites or not so that's all I could do.

I have a bad back and all the desk chairs you see around are not any good for me or do not fit my body. I went to a Relax your Back Store in town and got one from there. It was not cheap and I ordered it with what I wanted. Best thing I every did for my back too. 
It was made in Canada.
http://www.lifeformfurniture.com/in...13179073&shop=&PRG=&CT=396&menu=&look=&refto=

I got the 2490 Ultimate Mid Back Contour Chair I think. Got other numbers on the order form and it's hard to tell by the pictures. 
But got it with Memory Foam Seat and arm rest.
Cost me $1100.00 plus $125.00 for the Memory Foam Seat. So with tax it was $1319.94.

I had gotten many chairs and after using them a day or so I could tell they were not good for my back. I got 3 chairs and too them all back before I got the one I have now. There are many ways I can adjust this chair so it fits me right and I set in it like you should. I can set a long time too. Best money I ever spent. Yea a lot more then I wanted to but happy with it. Very well made so it will last years too.


----------



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

thanks for the suggestions. I definitly will look into it! 

Tony


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/messageview.php?start=0&catid=18&threadid=531900



> RSI Warrior is a fantastic freeware ergonomics software package


http://www.majorgeeks.com/RSI_Warrior_d4805.html


----------



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

installed RSI warrior. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2005)

I had constant pain in my wrists that spread up my forearm, even into my bicep area on the right-hand side. Like you, did many hours of mousing and typing. I purchased a "wrist brace" for my mouse hand (right) - sorry if that's not the correct name - the sort of thing you wear with a sprained wrist that wraps around your wrist area from just past your knuckles to 4" up your arm. It secures between the thumb and index finger with a Velcro strip and up the arm with a few more. IT WORKED WONDERS!! Within hours the pain was almost totally relieved. And I had pain that lasted constantly, whether moving the arm or not.

It doesn't help with all the other things, back, etc. But if you don't care what it looks like and can take a couple of hours to get used to working with one, its a good solution. Just holds things straight. ( You can find a left-handed one but with just a little bit of awkwardness I just switch the one between wrists, giving the other a break..) You can wear it while you sleep too if the pain is bad. One night was all it took for me.

Hope that helps.
SD


----------



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

cool, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2005)

No Problem.


----------

